# Not sure where to start this thread.



## SlickSqueegie (Dec 6, 2011)

I was you tubing around one night when I stumbled upon a few videos of people using Lasers to burn/cut odds and end stuff. and I thought, "Why are there no Laser wood burners? I have seen Laser CNC cutting machines and such. But no hand held "pen style laser for burning." The more I researched the more I realized FIRST, THESE ARE DANGEROUS! and second, I have no idea how lasers work, (Recipe for disaster) and what the different levels and ratings of lasers mean.
I did learn this "nW" - NanoWatt "mW" - MilliWatt.
I have read mutiple times that 200mW Laser diode can burn paper light a cigarette etc. Even found a supplier that for around 300 bucks will sell you a green 300mW Complete Laser "looks like a flashlight (in shape)" that can burn paper and wood plastic etc.

I would love to make one of these myself for the simple purpose of signing my woodwork. When I use a wood burner I notice the tip will sometimes follow the grain and jump outta line. So It would be nice to have better control.

Again I have no idea what I am doing in here and am old enough to research a lot more before wasting time and resources on something I know nothing of... not to mention the safety aspect.

So are there any people out there that know anything about what I am trying to do here. I know its a long shot but I figure What the heck!

here are a couple videos I have seen.

this one 

This one looks real and is doing exactly what I want to do with it as well.

I do not know the power requirements (do I need a box as big as a microwave to power the thing?) or the governmental policy's on such devices (are they legal).


----------



## CodyS (Dec 7, 2011)

very interesting. My teacher bought a wood burner and I am sure he will be interested in this!


----------

